# Monitor lut doesn't always load (Win7)



## Bob_B (Jan 17, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone else has this problem? I use x-rite's i1Display and Profiler to calibrate my monitors. It works great, and I love it. However, I find that Windows 7 (64bit) occasionally (maybe 20% of the time) does not load one of the luts on startup. I solve this inconvenience by simply restarting, sometimes multiple times. Once loaded, everything is fine.

I've searched the web, and have not found much that addresses this issue. I have not contacted x-rite, as this appears to be a Windows startup glitch and not a problem associated with the x-rite hardware and software.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 17, 2017)

I agree, it probably is a bug in Windows7 Might be time to upgrade to Win10.


----------



## Gnits (Jan 17, 2017)

If it is a Start Up issue then I suggest you examine / suspend all other apps / processes which are optional.  Some app may be conflicting with I1Display.

If you do not know how to do this google "Win 7 Disable Startup Programs"

I upgraded to Win 10 a long time ago and very happy that I did.


----------



## Gnits (Jan 17, 2017)

I just came across this link...

"xritedev application" Fails To Launch At Startup


----------



## clee01l (Jan 17, 2017)

Gnits said:


> I just came across this link...
> 
> "xritedev application" Fails To Launch At Startup


Note that this applies ONLY if the user is running legacy X-Rite software and a version earlier than XRD 2.1.1  The post is dated 2012


----------



## Gnits (Jan 17, 2017)

clee01l said:


> Note that this applies ONLY



Thanks, I did not notice the date  .... but still may have some relevance as the OP has not stated which version of software in use..


----------



## Bob_B (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks to everyone for the advice. I agree the occasional failure to load one monitor's LUT at startup is almost certainly due to a conflict with another program. The problem is a difficult one to solve, as the failure occurs 10-15% of the time; more of a nuisance than anything else. I can live with the nuisance, although I don't like it.  Win10? Not yet, due to hardware incompatibilities with the audio interface I currently use.

Thanks again for helping.


----------



## Bob_B (Jan 18, 2017)

Gnits said:


> Thanks, I did not notice the date  .... but still may have some relevance as the OP has not stated which version of software in use..



I use the latest version of the i1Profiler and driver.


----------

